# G&D Railroad



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

How about this, my first post and my first ever live steam track. I am putting in about 180 feet of track in central Illinois. After wayyyyy to much reading I have been doing the following. Dig a trench 4"~6" deep. This has me down into clay. Next I add 3"~4" drainage stone and compact it. Next slightly proud of the ground line with paver base well compacted. I have about 25' more to finish the base. My plan then is to float the track in Chicken grit as ballast. Thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you get a lot of rain, the chicken grit will wash out faster than larger gravel. That said, chicken grit sized ballast looks better. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably too late, but I used weed block in my trench before installing the base material. Weed block prevents the gravel from mixing with the dirt, really does nothing for weeds!! 
However, my soil is sand and gravel. I rarely have to reballast anything.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. Well all my track bed is in. I will be gone a bit more than a week to participate in the Top Gun Airplane contest. When I return I will make sure that things are level as possible and then start laying track. 

dave


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Back at it after my trip. While I was gone we had three days of torential rain. The bed did not wash out!! However, there was misc. crud everywhere which has made me to raise the bed with 2" tall garden brick on each side.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

What color is chicken grit?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Usually it's a grayish color, if you get the crushed rock grit. I wouldn't use the oyster shell grit, I don't think that would work very well for ballast, although it does work quite well for the chickens. That extra calcium makes their egg shells thicker.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...C01042.jpgI have about half the track layed in place.
http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...C01042.jpg
http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...C01045.jpg
http://s1243.photobucket.com/albums...C01046.jpg


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Moving right along! I will finish ballasting today and hopefully will have my inaugural steam tomorrow. 

DJ


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, the track is in and I have run in a fashion. I have a Aristocraft 0-4-0 and it will not climb even the very mild grades I have. It will not hold steam up. If I close the throttle, let it steam up, it will accelerate right up the grades. Any ideas?


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

If you used conductive grease on your rail joiners, make sure you wipe it off of the top of the rail. I made that mistake when I was new and my NW2 could not make it up the simplest of grades until I wiped it down and cleaned the wheels. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Following a bit of rework I am enjoying the track. I will never be able to pull long trains but it kept me and my boy entertained all weekend thus far. You have to manage the steam to get decent laps. I will do more improvement work but I plan to just enjoy it for a while. 

DJ


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I do believe that enjoying it is what it's all about!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the pictures sure explain all the questions you are posting about improving traction and grades. 

Your grades appear pretty radical, and steam locos will not really enjoy them. I am guessing that you need to keep the layout "low profile" for appearances, since everyone can see into everyone else's "back yard". 

I'd get a level that reads percentage grades, like the one discussed in that other thread, and see what you can do to minimize the grades. It also appears that you have a number of sharp grade transitions, that's probably your best opportunity to improve the "running" of your trains, smooth those out over a longer distance. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Cocobear, where in Central Illinois are you located?


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Champaign. Greg, everything has been regraded sice those pictures were taken. Much less radical.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

This afternoon I was letting my AC 0-4-0 chuff about the track with a caboose at half throttle, very relaxing and a bit mesmerizing. Later, video of plastic Mike pulling coaches. The Mike can be frustrating as the butane tank frezzes up almost every run. I will be adding a Triple R steam trickle this coming week. They were going to ship it today


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Video of Mikado with 6 cars. Wouldn't hold more than 30 PSI once throttle was opened due to Butane issue. Should be corrected this week. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6jWWOqCTms&feature=em-share_video_user


----------

